# Sometimes ya get it right..............



## cobaltbot (Dec 26, 2010)

My wifeâ€™s Dad passed when she was twelve years old.  She has memories of his hunting days when she would help carry the geese into the shed and he would show her how to get one last honk out of them.  When he was sick she remembers him letting his hunting buddies have his duck decoys and that was the last time they were seen.  Over the years I have gotten her more bad presents than good but this year I tracked down a fellow that had bought several of them.  The string of canvasback decoys were made by her grandfather for her father when he was born and his initials H.H. were cut into the bottom.  When she opened the box on Christmas morning and held it up she exclaimed, â€œThis isnâ€™t one of Dadâ€™s decoys is it!!??â€  As she flipped it over and saw the initials her head went down and happy tears welled up as she was trying to keep it together.  Few are the times I get it right, but this year I did.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Dec 26, 2010)

Good job, Steve. You did good. Merry Christmas!!  ~Mike


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 26, 2010)

That's awesome,.....Great and thoughtful!


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 26, 2010)

You got lucky.. [] Congrats.. quality gesture!!


----------



## epackage (Dec 26, 2010)

Superb !!!!! True inspiration comes from the heart and you did well.....Jim


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 26, 2010)

What a great Christmas story....a treasured moment you and your wife will have forever. I guess you just scored some bottle digging credit....huh?


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 27, 2010)

Just coming up with the notion was getting it right. Doing the great detective work is awesome.
 Nice going! Merry Christmas....


----------



## cobaltbot (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys! luck, legwork, it sure is nice when sometimes it all comes together!!


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 27, 2010)

Great Job!


----------



## cookie (Dec 27, 2010)

a nice story......


----------



## ktbi (Dec 27, 2010)

Good Job!!! Truly a good job.......Ron
 [align=right]  [/align]


----------

